# Latest pickups from the B & M.....



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Went to K-Mart to pickup a couple of Tupperware containers for a Pass, and just happened to drive by the local B & M. Picked up a few things, and the bands are all that remains from the ride home smoke- Padron 1964 Corona.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Went to K-Mart to pickup a couple of Tupperware containers for a Pass, and just happened to drive by the local B & M. Picked up a few things, and the bands are all that remains from the ride home smoke- Padron 1964 Corona.


Nice haul there!

Good price on the anjeo too.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice Haul! I'm looking forward to trying those Eclipse tubos... Any chance of a review?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> Nice Haul! I'm looking forward to trying those Eclipse tubos... Any chance of a review?


 Gotta smoke one first... Then review.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great line up of cigars. I'm starting my 3rd RubberMaid humidor next week as I keep buying all of these singles and 5 paks lately. I even put a tray system in there to organize them as I don't like digging thru the Rubber Maid looking for them later.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

John, That's some sweet smokes right there. I'm jealous! Enjoy man.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Great line up of cigars. I'm starting my 3rd RubberMaid humidor next week as I keep buying all of these singles and 5 paks lately. I even put a tray system in there to organize them as I don't like digging thru the Rubber Maid looking for them later.


That's funny. I just came back from Walmart with another Sterlite humidor. Bet these guys never thought they made great smoke storage.

Nice dang haul there. I gotta find some of the new VSGs. Either traffic is a bitch up there or you took the scenic route home for that Padron!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jimbo57 said:


> That's funny. I just came back from Walmart with another Sterlite humidor. Bet these guys never thought they made great smoke storage.
> 
> Nice dang haul there. I gotta find some of the new VSGs. Either traffic is a bitch up there or you took the scenic route home for that Padron!


 I took a slow ride on the back roads, then parked at the Boat club at the river to finish her off.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> and *just happened* to drive by the local B & M. Picked up a few thingsQUOTE]
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I find myself driving by there quite a bit too.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Niiice


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

sweet, I accidentally on purpose drive my local shop from time to time, LMAO


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Great errand run.


----------



## ethan1066 (Feb 5, 2010)

i like them..good work


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul! I am looking at the prices and man am I envious. The Fuente goes for about $22, the VSG is probably going to be about $20 and the Padron 80th is $45. Welcome to California!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pick up! 

BTCigars I am with you on that one. If the Eclipse was priced like a normal VSG I would be tempted to buy one. But at $20 I much rather stay with PAMs. That and my cigar budget is down to zero, it is all god since I have all these sticks in my humi and cooler that need some attention.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

There's no better pickup than spontaneity.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice..some good sticks there


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Claes said:


> There's no better pickup than spontaneity.


I have to disagree. If I just start spontaneously spending at my B&M two things happens: 1. I spend way more than I should and 2. I get things that I really dont need like issues of Cigar Aficionado. Dang impulse buys.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> I have to disagree. If I just start spontaneously spending at my B&M two things happens: 1. I spend way more than I should and 2. I get things that I really dont need like issues of Cigar Aficionado. Dang impulse buys.


 I have the same problem! I go buying things like Party Culebras and give them away. *DOH!*. LMAO.


----------

